# Why is she so annoying?



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

Ellie is 7 months now. Maybe equivilent to the terrible two's?  

For the past week, it has been impossible to get a good nights rest. Ellie has slept on the bed with me since the day I brought her home, but now that she is starting to get bigger, and she moves CONTSTANTLY on the bed, she won't stay still, loves to walk on my head, poke my eyes out, jump on my bladder.....etc.....Well because of this, I have set her up a nice bed on the floor next to my other dog ( I noticed she won't lay down unless he is in her sight) I put her there when I go to sleep, its right next to me on the floor. I tell her to lay down and stay, and she adjusts a few times and eventually goes to sleep.

Around 1 am (3 hours into sleeping) she gets up, thinks its playtime, wants to bark at my other dog, jumps on the bed, jumps on ME, and whines to get down (she can jump on the bed, but now down).

I am looking for any kind of advice here because no sleep is making me so unproductive at work. 

I don't really want to crate her at night since she is crated during the day when I am at work. It just didn't seem fair to keep her in a cage so long. I tried playing extra with her last night see if it would wear her out. No change. 

HELP!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would run two tests:
3 nights of your other dog being gates/crated out of the room.
3 nights of a super long walk before bed.

Personally, I would have her crate in there and crate her at bed time for several weeks to get her back in the pattern of sleeping all night.

We have the "annoying rule". If my dogs get silly I get up and crate them.... not as a training mechanism but because I need my sleep! It keeps me from getting too annoyed. I sure don't like that bladder jump!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How about putting her right on a tether so she has to stay on her bed, and give her a "quiet" toy like a kong with something not crunchy in it? Give her tons of free exercise so she's actually tired.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I have always crated my puppies at night. It's what makes me feel secure because as I see it, I'm out and I can't know what they're into. We do have cuddles on the bed, but sleep time is in the crate. We set that expectation and routine on day one. It's soooooo hard to do!!!!
I always section off successive areas of the house depending on the puppie's mental maturity - kitchen, kitchen+mudroom, kitchen+mudroom+bathroom, etc. I keep a doggy babysitter for company and leave the other dog out. I keep increasing available area until they have free roaming privileges.
As the grow into mental maturity they stop being crated at night.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you think she may have the beginnings of a UTI?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I crated Rookie until he was a year old. And when I stopped crating him, he was gated in the kitchen at night, not in my bedroom. I do NOT do well when my sleep is interrupted so that is what worked for me. He's 3 now, and these days he has full roam of the downstairs at night. When he does sleep in the room with me, he sleeps on his bed, not mine.

If you really want Ellie to sleep in your room, I would probably keep both the bed and the crate in the room. You can start out by letting her sleep on her bed, but if she wakes you up in the middle of the night, pop her into the crate. It may help her settle down.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

ok I will try the crate in the bedroom idea. Thanks


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

sounds like she needs a walk in the evening or play ball, I do that with Lucy my 9 mos. old, I do notice the difference at bed time, she also sleeps with me.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sorry, but LOL 

I have the same issues with Gilmour, and I'm sorry to tell you he's 18 months old now and it hasn't stopped. Slowed down, but not stopped.

About 3am he will beach himself up on my chest like a seal and stare at me until I wake up and pet him.



Sneeks said:


> Ellie is 7 months now. Maybe equivilent to the terrible two's?
> 
> For the past week, it has been impossible to get a good nights rest. Ellie has slept on the bed with me since the day I brought her home, but now that she is starting to get bigger, and she moves CONTSTANTLY on the bed, she won't stay still, loves to walk on my head, poke my eyes out, jump on my bladder.....etc.....Well because of this, I have set her up a nice bed on the floor next to my other dog ( I noticed she won't lay down unless he is in her sight) I put her there when I go to sleep, its right next to me on the floor. I tell her to lay down and stay, and she adjusts a few times and eventually goes to sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

At 5 months we decided to let Bailey out of her crate at night. For one month or so it was fine and she was sleeping on our couch in the bedroom, but then she started wandering of in the bathroom (no door to close) and she chewed on the rugs in there etc. So I decided it's better to put her back in the crate and she was just doing fine. She always gets a few kibbles in the crate (since she's 8 weeks old) so she knows the routine... she's sleeping fine in there for usually 8 hours at night.
During the day we keep her in a dedicated area and she can go up the stairs but all the living areas are closed with gates (also because of our son). I didn't want to keep her in the crate during the day, just felt it would be too small even if she's never really alone more then 3 hours.

She never was sleeping with us in the bed, as we had problems with our former little Maltese who really got territorial in the bed and growled when I moved him around in bed (other than this he never growled). I heard it's better to wait to take them in bed... unfortunately my husband doesn't want her in our bed...


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

I plan on Cosby sleeping in his crate until he's 8-10 months old. But after reading this... maybe I'll wait till he's 2 :bowl:

Just kidding, I just need to buy a bigger bed first, you wouldn't think so, but my chihuahua's take up a lot of room in bed, they stretch their little bodies to the longest.

I like the bed/crate idea, when she gets up and gets restless, move her into her crate.


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the crate idea too. I'm gonna go to petco today after work and grab an additional crate to leave in my bedroom. I don't want to move the crate everyday. Some of you might say "you don't have to move the crate", but I have 2 crates in my "dog room" I put them both in before I leave, so they can keep each other company, yanno


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I really need my sleep......Misty sleeps on my bed..she is fine most nights, but Holly is in her crate by my bed. I throw a few treats in there when it time for bed and tell her to get in your crate..she runs in there and sits down and eats the treats...I have a routine...I say I love you to Misty and then to Holly and I say time for sleep..they both calm right down..I use the Time for Sleep words in the morning if Holly gets up to early and she lays back down with a sigh. I have done this with all my dogs and its wonderful.
Good luck to you and keep us posted! Crates are wonderful!!


----------

